

Show HN: I redesigned my blog with a focus on readability. What do you think? - sgdesign
http://sachagreif.com/

======
cleverjake
Mobile site looks great, but the images are fuzzy on the iPhone. If you care
to, you should look into serving 2x sized images for higher DPI devices.

~~~
sgdesign
Good point, but sadly I don't have an iPhone 4 myself so it'll have to wait
until I get one.

